# Chemex Grind Level



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

How coarse do I grind for a chemex please guys, slightly finer than I would for normal filter?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I grind the same for V60, Chemex, Kalita for the same volume. You can make changes with the number of pours to fine tune.

What's your "normal" filter?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I go a bit coarser than drip


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool thanks I'll give that a go


----------

